# Free Download Red Hat Enterprise :4



## shaileshjain30 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi, 

Can somebody help me that from where I can get free download of Red Hat 
Enterprise :4 


Regards,


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

You Can't. That is why they have Fedora. But you can use CentOS. It is the closest you are going to get to Red Hat Enterprise.
http://www.centos.org/


----------



## KPryor (Jan 28, 2006)

I use CENTOS 4.2 as an internal e-mail server at my office. I highly recommend it. Very easy to work with.
KP


----------



## crash (Feb 24, 2006)

shaileshjain30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody help me that from where I can get free download of Red Hat
> Enterprise :4
> ...


at the red hat site down load the 30 day version


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

crash said:


> at the red hat site down load the 30 day version


I would recommend using CentOS over a 30 day trial of RH Enterprise 4. CentOS *is* RH Enterprise 4 without the documentation and a few pieces of code. They're able to offer it for free because of the missing docs and code. Otherwise, it's the same distro under a new name that's free. One other thing that's missing is the tech support that RedHat provides.


----------



## juyal_yogesh (Jul 18, 2008)

i want free linux operating system software


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

As Skie suggested to the OP: Look into CentOS. You might also be interested in Debian or Ubuntu.

Zombie thread. Closing.


----------

